
Ruby 1.9.2 Plans Announced - nreece
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/06/ruby192-plans
======
hachiya
The big thing for most people I've talked to about Ruby 1.9 is not so much
when the next 1.9.x release will be, but when will most of the frequently used
gems be compatible with 1.9?

~~~
jcapote
I've switched to 1.9 and it's hard to find a gem that isn't compatible by now

~~~
hachiya
Awesome, very good news.

It took awhile before Hpricot, a widely used gem, was updated for 1.9, but it
seems even that now works. Of course, with Nokogiri, people now have another
choice.

Good to hear that most gems are working now.

I still haven't tried any of my Rails apps with Ruby 1.9, just standalone
programs.

